# Seguimento Sul - Setembro 2010



## AnDré (1 Set 2010 às 00:03)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## Redfish (1 Set 2010 às 09:51)

O dia começou com alguns aguaceiros  e temperatura a rondar os 21º.


----------



## sielwolf (1 Set 2010 às 12:30)

Monchique: 
Temperatura actual 24,5ºC
Humidade 63%
Pressão 1010,8 mb


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Set 2010 às 14:26)

Céu nublado, 26ºC. vento moderado.


----------



## sielwolf (1 Set 2010 às 16:30)

Monchique: 

Temperatura actual: 24,4 ºC 
Humidade relativa: 50 % 
Pressao atmosférica: 1010,4 hPa 

De volta com os dados da serra de Monchique:


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Set 2010 às 17:35)

28ºC, céu limpo, vento moderado. Hoje não há festa.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (1 Set 2010 às 17:39)

V.R.S.A.

Algumas nuvens, mais densas a norte no Caldeirão, max até agora de 28.2ºC e sigo com 27.4ºC ... 

Vento fraco por vezes moderado de SE...por vezes de S!


----------



## AnDré (1 Set 2010 às 18:36)

Instabilidade também na região sul, com Alcoutim (Martim Longo) a acumular 9mm entre as 15h e 16h utc.







Instabilidade agora junto à fronteira:


----------



## belem (1 Set 2010 às 18:39)

AnDré disse:


> Instabilidade também na região sul, com Alcoutim (Martim Longo) a acumular 9mm entre as 15h e 16h utc.




Reparei nesse registo ainda há uns minutos e achei bem interessante.


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Set 2010 às 20:41)

Era bem visível aqui as torres. 

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado com abertas a partir do fim da tarde, e humidade tipo Caraíbas. 

Máxima: 27.6ºC
mínima: 22.7ºC
actual: 25.0ºC

Esta noite, até aposto um frango assado como a noite não vai ser tropical.


----------



## Gerofil (1 Set 2010 às 21:27)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 30,0 ºC (11h57)
Temperatura mínima = 22,1 ºC (05h50)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 22,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1008 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 30,0 ºC (dia 1); temp. mínima = 22,1 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## Agreste (1 Set 2010 às 21:33)

E alguma também no alto da Fóia onde estive entre as 17 e as 18h. Mas não chegou a chover... Estava-se muito bem lá em cima, muito fresquinho...


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Set 2010 às 21:43)

Noite fresca, 20ºC, vento fraco, sem nuvens.


----------



## Brunomc (2 Set 2010 às 00:16)

*céu limpo *

 *vento fraco * *[ NW ]*

 *19.5ºC*


----------



## sielwolf (2 Set 2010 às 07:51)

Monchique: 

Temperatura actual: 16,8 ºC 
Temperatura mínima: 14,8ºC
Humidade relativa: 88 % 
Pressao atmosférica: 1014,5 hPa


----------



## Redfish (2 Set 2010 às 13:46)

*32º*
*Ceu limpo*


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Set 2010 às 14:01)

33ºC, Céu Limpo, vento fraco.

Infelizmente tenho de me controlar pelas estações mais próximas de mim no WU. Preciso de uma estação.


----------



## amando96 (2 Set 2010 às 14:49)

Céu pouco nublado, 30.8ºC vento de SE


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Set 2010 às 14:55)

Céu pouco nublado, 27.4ºC e vento de sudoeste.


----------



## ecobcg (2 Set 2010 às 15:33)

Boa tarde,

A temperatura tem estado a aumentar progressivamente e já vai nos 34,1ºC.
O vento está de Norte, fraco.

Para quem acabou agora as férias, este tempo faz custar ainda mais o regresso ao trabalho! Ainda para mais quando a praia está uma maravilha!


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Set 2010 às 17:36)

32ºC, céu limpo, mesmo agora uma rajada de vento forte.


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Set 2010 às 19:43)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado e algum fresco durante a noite, finalmente uma noite para refrescar.

Máxima: 28.0ºC
mínima: 18.2ºC
actual: 25.6ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Set 2010 às 13:04)

Boas, por aqui, céu limpo, vento de sueste e 29.6ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (3 Set 2010 às 16:04)

Estremoz: o calor voltou de novo - 33,8 ºC por agora.


----------



## ecobcg (3 Set 2010 às 17:30)

Boa tarde,

Mais um dia de Verão por aqui, com uma máxima de 32,4ºC. A minima da noite foi de 19,9ºC.
Neste momento sigo com 29,6ºC, vento fraco de SSW e humidade nos 49%.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (3 Set 2010 às 17:34)

V.R.S.A.

Min de 21.2ºC e depois da max de 30.7ºC vou aos ziguezagues ora 28ºC e agora 29.0ºC

Ceu limpo e vento fraco de SW!


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Set 2010 às 20:05)

Aqui céu limpo, vento nulo, 28ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Set 2010 às 20:37)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo, de salientar o regresso das noites tropicais.

Máxima: 29.6ºC
mínima: 20.3ºC
actual: 24.9ºC


----------



## Mjhb (3 Set 2010 às 22:08)

por armacao de pera o dia foi quente e de ceu limpo. neste momento estao 25¤C.


----------



## amando96 (4 Set 2010 às 11:27)

Céu limpo, 28.3 °C, em santa bárbara já vai nos 31.8 ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Set 2010 às 16:41)

Aqui, 33ºC, vento moderado, dia seco  (20% HR) e céu nublado.


----------



## Gerofil (4 Set 2010 às 17:06)

Alandroal: 35,5 ºC e céu parcialmente nublado (3/8) por nuvens médias e altas.


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Set 2010 às 17:55)

Céu pouco nublado, vento a 8km/h, 32ºC, 31% HR.


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Set 2010 às 20:59)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e calor.

Máxima: 30.8ºC
mínima: 20.8ºC
actual: 24.8ºC


----------



## Vince (5 Set 2010 às 15:03)

Por Lagos, Meia Praia/Marina, pelas 14h estavam 33ºC, vento fraco de NE


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Set 2010 às 16:05)

Céu nublado por nuvens altas, 32ºC, vento fraco.


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Set 2010 às 20:54)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e algum calor.

Máxima: 31.2ºC
mínima: 20.0ºC
actual: 24.5ºC


----------



## Agreste (5 Set 2010 às 21:00)

A tarde de hoje passada no Estádio de São Luís vendo a equipa da casa na 1ª eliminatória da Taça de Portugal deu para comprovar o pleno efeito da irradiação de várias bancadas pintadas de branco... Fiquei em água durante o primeiro quarto de hora enquanto a sobra não me atingiu... Seguramente passei pelos 40ºC.


----------



## Redfish (6 Set 2010 às 00:27)

24º 

Mais uma bela noite de verão.

Realmente não me lembrode  um Verão assim com temperaturas nocturnas desta ordem.


----------



## ecobcg (6 Set 2010 às 09:56)

Bom dia,

A noite foi mais fresquinha por aqui, com uma minima de 14,9ºC.

Neste momento, sigo com 23,6ºC e vento fraco de WSW.


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Set 2010 às 14:03)

Mais um dia quente com 28ºC, céu nublado e vento moderado com rajadas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Set 2010 às 20:12)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado e calor.

Máxima: 31.4ºC
mínima: 20.0ºC
actual: 26.4ºC


----------



## Gerofil (6 Set 2010 às 21:34)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 29,9 ºC (15h43)
Temperatura mínima = 17,3 ºC (06h19)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 21,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1009 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 34,4 ºC (dia 3); temp. mínima = 17,3 ºC (dia 6).


----------



## Brunomc (7 Set 2010 às 00:47)

Boa Noite..

por aqui noite de céu muito nublado por nuvens baixas e vento fraco..estou com 20.0ºC 

ainda chuviscou entre as 22h30 e 23h30


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (7 Set 2010 às 01:08)

Manta Rota a marcar 21.7 a estas horas... já mais fresco mas ainda o querer tropical...


----------



## Redfish (7 Set 2010 às 09:33)

20º e vento moderado


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Set 2010 às 13:12)

Céu nublado, 19ºC, vento moderado com rajadas fortes. E finalmente alguma chuva ontem à noite!
O IM levantou aviso para Portalegre de vento mas desapareceu?


----------



## Vince (7 Set 2010 às 14:27)

Por Lagos 26ºC, céu pouco nublado com boas abertas


----------



## ecobcg (7 Set 2010 às 14:34)

Vince disse:


> Por Lagos 26ºC, céu pouco nublado com boas abertas



Boa tarde Vince!

Esta é das melhores alturas para se estar na praia no Algarve!
Água quente, temperaturas muito agradáveis e menos turistas no Algarve!
Boas Férias!

Por aqui hoje tem estado céu limpo a nublado com boas abertas, a temperatura máxima foi de 27,5ºC às 12h24 e neste momento estão 26,9ºC.
O vento está moderado, com rajadas na ordem dos 40km/h, de W.


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Set 2010 às 14:35)

Por aqui já chove, com vento com rajadas fortes e 19ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Set 2010 às 16:28)

20ºC, céu nublado e vento forte.


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Set 2010 às 20:10)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado e vento moderado a forte durante a tarde.

Máxima: 25.8ºC
mínima: 18.7ºC
actual: 22.4ºC


----------



## Gerofil (7 Set 2010 às 21:27)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 25,1 ºC (13h38)
Temperatura mínima = 17,3 ºC (05h50)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 19,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1009 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 34,4 ºC (dia 3); temp. mínima = 17,3 ºC (dia 6 e 7).


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (7 Set 2010 às 23:56)

Dia bastante ventoso principalmente ao inicio da tarde. Agora com 20.6 na Manta Rota!!


----------



## amando96 (8 Set 2010 às 10:07)

Ontem há meia-noite estavam 18.3ºC, ás 7 da manhã 14.4ºC, por agora 20.0ºC e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Set 2010 às 16:17)

Depois da ventania de ontem, hoje está tudo mais calmo com nuvens com algumas abertas, 25ºC e vento moderado.


----------



## sielwolf (8 Set 2010 às 17:45)

Monchique: 

Temperatura actual: 20,8 ºC 
Temperatura máxima: 22,3 ºC
Temperatura mínima: 16,0ºC
Humidade relativa: 50 % 
Pressao atmosférica: 1019,2 hPa
Precipitação 0,02mm


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Set 2010 às 20:12)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado e que noite fresca que bem que sabe. 

Máxima: 28.5ºC
mínima: 15.9ºC
actual: 24.4ºC


----------



## Gerofil (8 Set 2010 às 21:55)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 24,9 ºC (17h55)
Temperatura mínima = 13,3 ºC (05h53)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 19,4 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1015 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 34,4 ºC (dia 3); temp. mínima = *13,3 ºC* (dia 8).


----------



## ecobcg (9 Set 2010 às 17:42)

Boa tarde,

Depois de uns dias mais frescos, parece que o calor voltou em força! Registei hoje uma máxima de *34,4ºC* e neste momento estou com 33,1ºC. O vento está fraco a moderado de NNW e a humidade está nos 27%. A minima da noite foi de 16,6ºC, mais 3ºC que a noite anterior, que tinha tido uma minima já bem fresquita, com 13,3ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Set 2010 às 20:30)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e algum calor.

Máxima: 29.0ºC
mínima: 19.1ºC
actual: 22.6ºC


----------



## Gerofil (9 Set 2010 às 21:47)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 29,3 ºC (17h01)
Temperatura mínima = 14,3 ºC (07h09)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 22,3 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1017 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 34,4 ºC (dia 3); temp. mínima = 13,3 ºC (dia 8).


----------



## Redfish (9 Set 2010 às 23:23)

23 º

Mais uma bela noite


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (9 Set 2010 às 23:50)

Dia bastante calmo... Noite calma... Marés altas.. hehe

Agora com 23.4ºC na Manta Rota


----------



## ecobcg (10 Set 2010 às 11:23)

Bom dia,

Por aqui continuam os dias de praia, registando neste momento uns quentinhos *30,3ºC*. O vento está fraco de E e a humidade está nos 32%.A minima da noite foi de 16,7ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Set 2010 às 15:02)

Os dias começam a ficar mais quentes outra vez...  33ºC, nuvens altas e vento moderado com algumas rajadas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Set 2010 às 20:30)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas e calor, a noite foi quase tropical faltou 0.1ºC para o ser.

Máxima: 31.2ºC
mínima: 19.9ºC
actual: 24.9ºC


----------



## Gerofil (10 Set 2010 às 21:17)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 30,6 ºC (14h58)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 25,1 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1013 hPa

*Predomínio de céu muito nublado (nuvens médias/altas) ao longo do dia.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 34,4 ºC (dia 3); temp. mínima = 13,3 ºC (dia 8).


----------



## stormy (10 Set 2010 às 22:27)

Boas
Pela Lagoa de st andré tive hoje de extremos 16.1/27.3, com vento fraco de NE rodando para WSW.
Nos ultimos dias as maximas teem rondado os 25.5 a 26.5 e as minimas teem-se situado nos 16-17º...o vento é que tem estado moderado de NW


----------



## Mjhb (11 Set 2010 às 08:43)

Em Armação de Perâ o tempo entre os dias 3 e 10 de Setembro foi bastante agradável, com céus limpos, em excepção dos dias 6,7 e um pouco de 8, que se caracterizaram com alguma nebolusidade, ventos em rajadas de W e apesar disso temperaturas bem agradáveis, na casa dos 29ºC.

A partir do dia 8, ou seja os dias 9 e 10 foram caracterizados por tempo algo quente , mas que no dia 9 arrefeceu à tarde, graças à nortada que se fez sentir...Houveram algumas nuvens da parte da manhã, graças aos nevoeiros no Baixo Alentejo...


As águas super agradáveis, sempre na casa dos 23/25ºC, com  excepção do dia 9 em que já se sentiram bem mais frescas, talvez nos 19/20ºC(este dia já em Portimão)!


----------



## Jocru (11 Set 2010 às 12:16)

Quarteira:

Temperatura:	29.7 °C 
Humidade:	32%
Pressão:	1013hPa 
Precipitação:	0.0mm


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Set 2010 às 14:33)

Um dos últimos seguimentos antes de voltar à escola.  Até o tempo está contra (Dia 13, vento forte para Portalegre). 

35ºC, Vento fraco a moderado, nuvens altas.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (11 Set 2010 às 15:06)

Pelo Algarve -  Manta Rota com 29.6ºC
Ve-se grande desenvolvimento vertical a Sul, no mar.
Deixo a imagem...





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (11 Set 2010 às 17:43)

V.R.S.A.

Boas por aqui 29.3ºC com vento de S!

Estão aparecer os primeiros cumulos no ceu com direcção SE-N ...


----------



## Gerofil (11 Set 2010 às 21:30)

Alandroal: dia quente, com a temperatura a oscilar entre os 19,5 ºC e os 35,5 ºC; 26,5 ºC por agora.


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Set 2010 às 22:30)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e algum calor.

Máxima: 29.3ºC
mínima: 18.3ºC
actual: 22.6ºC


----------



## Aurélio (12 Set 2010 às 14:56)

Bom dia por aqui dia céu limpo e algum calor ....
PS: Aguardando as nuvens para depois poder haver trovoadas 

No sat24 ve-se as nuvens associadas a essa depressão a sul do Algarve que são altas e que dissipam-se aqui junto á costa Algarvia.
Não detectei nelas para já nebulosidade de evolução


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Set 2010 às 17:49)

Mais um dia calorento com 32ºC neste momento, céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas e vento fraco.


----------



## amando96 (12 Set 2010 às 18:27)

Céu parialmente nublado
24.4ºC
hum a 73%

Não sei se estou em erro(alguém mais confirma?), mas parece que já oiço trovoadas ao longe


----------



## TaviraMan (12 Set 2010 às 19:13)

Boas, por aqui tambem desde a um bocado que ouço uns barulhos (parece trovões muito distantes) mas nao faço ideia do que seja, até porque o sat não mostra desenvolvimento vertical aqui por perto O tempo está muito nublado por nuvens a vir de sueste.


----------



## Aurélio (12 Set 2010 às 19:25)

Eu também oiço .... aviões bem altos porque nuvens nem vê-las, como seria óbvio no dia de hoje !!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (12 Set 2010 às 19:48)

TaviraMan disse:


> Boas, por aqui tambem desde a um bocado que ouço uns barulhos (parece trovões muito distantes) mas nao faço ideia do que seja, até porque o sat não mostra desenvolvimento vertical aqui por perto O tempo está muito nublado por nuvens a vir de sueste.



Boas... Os barulhos que vocês ouvem são os foguetes da procissão religiosa de Monte Gordo!! hehehe, mas como não há vento e esta de leste arrasta o som até ai como eco abafado... Aqui na Manta Rota ouve-se muito bem mesmo. Por agora estão 25.4ºC e o céu carrega de nuvens baixas que se formam ao encontrar a costa, (vêm do mar), logo esta muita humidade e parece que se podem formar uns bons bancos de nevoeiro para a noite!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Set 2010 às 20:44)

Boas, por aqui, céu pouco nublado com o rabo do Levante a aparecer ao fim da tarde, trovoadas nadinha só oiço é os aviões a passarem por aqui. 

Máxima: 29.3ºC
mínima: 19.7ºC
actual: 22.6ºC


----------



## Agreste (12 Set 2010 às 21:10)

O dia de hoje foi de alguma desilusão... Não houve nada para ninguém... 

Céu limpo ficando pouco nublado para o fim da tarde. Algum vento de sueste.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (12 Set 2010 às 21:28)

Boas noites malta...

O dia correu tal e qual como esperava com uma outra nuvem alta!! vento ora de SE ora de S ...

Temp_actual: 25.0ºC ...

Alguma neblusidade a entrar de S...

Vendo o Sat de Marrocos, estou com boas perspectivas da neblusidade que vem das Canárias para cá!! Acho que se deverá desenvolver qualquer coisa á chegada!!


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Set 2010 às 22:14)

As noites tropicais regressam com 27 C e vento nulo. HR a 21%


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (12 Set 2010 às 22:43)

V.R.S.A.

Por aqui o ceu está a começar numa correria de nuvens de SW para NE... 

Mantenho 25.0ºC


----------



## Gerofil (12 Set 2010 às 23:01)

Estremoz: 25,9 ºC e vento do quadrante sul. Estou em querer que esta madrugada traga já alguma instabilidade, quando mais a sul... Mas é apenas uma suposição minha


----------



## amando96 (12 Set 2010 às 23:56)

céu praticamente limpo.
20.7ºC 
hum 90%

nada de trovoada...


----------



## ecobcg (13 Set 2010 às 12:23)

Bom dia,

Após uma noite tropical, com uma *minima de 21,9ºC*, o dia amanheceu nublado e ainda cairam umas pingas em cima do carro logo de manhã. Neste momento o céu está a limpar e o sol já vai brilhando, estando neste momento com *27,1ºC*. A humidade está nos 66% e o vento sopra moderado de E.


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Set 2010 às 18:09)

Gerofil disse:


> Estremoz: 25,9 ºC e vento do quadrante sul. Estou em querer que esta madrugada traga já alguma instabilidade, quando mais a sul... Mas é apenas uma suposição minha


Suposição errada.  Aqui sempre céu limpo, nem uma nuvem.
Neste momento 34ºC, vento fraco, dia sequíssimo (18% HR).


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Set 2010 às 20:25)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo, calor e mais uma noite tropical.

Máxima: 30.1ºC
mínima: 21.5ºC
actual: 23.9ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Set 2010 às 21:38)

Aqui *27.1ºC*, vento fraco a 5 km/h, pressão a 1019hPa e HR a 30%.


Máxima de hoje na estação que acompanho foi 36ºC, vento máximo de 15km/h.


----------



## Gerofil (13 Set 2010 às 23:18)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 33,6 ºC (16h42)
Temperatura mínima = 21,3 ºC (07h46)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 24,7 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1020 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 34,4 ºC (dia 3); temp. mínima = 13,3 ºC (dia 8).


----------



## TaviraMan (14 Set 2010 às 13:52)

Boa tarde

Por aqui, céu muito nublado por nuvens altas. Agora estão 32ºC e uma sensação de calor brutal. Algum vento de Sueste.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (14 Set 2010 às 15:04)

V.R.S.A.

Nuvens altas muito densas, calor semi-humido 56%hum  e 30.8ºC embora ja tivesse 33.0ºC como max!


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Set 2010 às 18:05)

33ºC, vento moderado e céu nublado por nuvens altas.


----------



## Redfish (14 Set 2010 às 19:21)

32º e ceu parcialmente nublado por nuvens altas.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Set 2010 às 21:30)

Está muito calor e tempo abafado  com 29ºC (!!!), vento nulo e céu limpo.


----------



## Gerofil (14 Set 2010 às 22:55)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 35,7 ºC (16h22)
Temperatura mínima = 20,2 ºC (05h54)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 26,6 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1018 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *35,7 ºC* (dia 14); temp. mínima = 13,3 ºC (dia 8).

*Novo período de tempo muito quente*


----------



## TaviraMan (14 Set 2010 às 23:22)

Neste momento estão 27ºC e céu muito nublado por nuvens altas. 

A pressão está nos 1019 mb, acho este valor muito alto para a chuva que devia estar a chegar! è que normalmente só chove com pressões abaixo de 1015 mb e mesmo assim é dificil!!


----------



## Redfish (14 Set 2010 às 23:28)

Realmente está uma noite bastante quente no Algarve

Por aqui estão 26º


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (15 Set 2010 às 00:51)

Na Manta Rora estão 28.7ºC... 
Uma bela noite tropical mas com Nortada!!


----------



## stormy (15 Set 2010 às 11:41)

Bons dias
Pela Lagoa de st André sigo com céu muito nublado por nebulosidade estratiforme média/alta, 22.3º e vento por vezes moderado de N.
Já cairam alguns pingos isolados..


----------



## homem do mar (15 Set 2010 às 11:43)

noita bem quente em portalegre com 27 graus de minima 
nao percebo como portalegre tem sempre minimas tao altas e os outras cidades com evora ou beja ja nao é assim


----------



## TaviraMan (15 Set 2010 às 11:54)

Bom dia

Por aqui, céu muito nublado por nuvens médias, 27ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## trepkos (15 Set 2010 às 12:58)

Por aqui já choveu fraco algumas pingas.

A única coisa boa a reter deste evento até agora é a baixa de temperatura que veio aliviar o inferno a que estivemos sujeitos durante todo este verão e em especial nos últimos dias, já dá mais gosto andar na rua.


----------



## Brunomc (15 Set 2010 às 13:07)

Boa Tarde

por aqui já cairam uns aguaceiros fraquinhos que mal se notaram..

neste momento céu encoberto por nuvens altas e médias, vento fraco e 22ºC

hoje tá mais fresquinho


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Set 2010 às 13:48)

22.2ºC, céu nublado, vento moderado a forte. Nada de chuva por agora.


----------



## amando96 (15 Set 2010 às 14:44)

Céu nublado
28.7 °C

Alguém sabe o que aconteceu à estação de são brás de alportel? há 3 horas e poucos que não diz nada de novo...


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Set 2010 às 15:14)

22ºC, céu nublado, vento moderado a forte e 54% HR.


----------



## TaviraMan (15 Set 2010 às 15:25)

Por aqui começam a aparecer os primeiros aguaceiros, já pingou grosso durante 5 minutos e já parou. Aos poucos o céu começa a ficar com aspecto ameaçador. O vento em geral já aumentou um pouco e as rajadas são mais frequentes. Agora estão 29ºC e a pressão mantem-se nos 1019 mb.


----------



## ecobcg (15 Set 2010 às 15:46)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui o dia tem sido de céu muito nublado, com maior intensificação desde a hora do almoço. Ainda não choveu e a temperatura está nos 27,6ºC, com 48% de humidade e vento fraco de ENE.

Vamos lá ver o que nos espera as próximas horas e dias


----------



## fragoso6 (15 Set 2010 às 15:50)

por aqui chove com pouca intensidade,algumas pingas...


----------



## stormy (15 Set 2010 às 16:24)

Boas tardes
Pela Lagoa de st André já choveu, com pingas bem grossas...por cerca de 20min...
Actualmente o vento, que era de NNW rodou para NE, a temperatura está nos 25.4º e o céu mantem-se muito nublado....a sensação térmica está por volta dos 27-28º


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Set 2010 às 17:01)

Aqui nada, apenas céus ameaçadores inocentes, o vento acalmou e a temperatura tem estado a variar. 22.7ºC agora.


----------



## Gerofil (15 Set 2010 às 17:56)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 30,7 ºC (09h14)
Temperatura mínima (noite passada) = 23,4 ºC (06h59)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 22,6 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1016 hPa

*Tarde de aguaceiros  e descida acentuada da temperatura do ar relativamente a ontem.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 35,7 ºC (dia 14); temp. mínima = 13,3 ºC (dia 8).


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Set 2010 às 18:10)

Já caiu chuva sem eu reparar.. (?? mm), 21ºC, vento moderado, céu com nuvens mais variadas, parece-me que vai limpar em poucas horas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Set 2010 às 19:57)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado a muito nublado e calor abafado. 

Máxima: 30.1ºC
mínima: 21.7ºC
actual: 26.8ºC

Foi a 7ª noite tropical deste mês e igualou 2003 e esta noite for mais uma noite tropical é mais um recorde.


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Set 2010 às 20:00)

Dia muuuuuito abafado, céu com abertas, 22ºC, vento fraco.


----------



## ecobcg (15 Set 2010 às 21:42)

Aqui por Silves já chove! Está a chover fraco, mas com pingos grossos, há cerca de 10 minutos. Já molhou a estrada e ficou aquele cheiro a "terra molhada" no ar! Não foi ainda suficiente para contabilizar alguma coisa no pluviómetro. Não deve durar muito mais e pelo radar, também já não virá mais nas próximas horas.


----------



## Aurélio (15 Set 2010 às 21:50)

ecobcg disse:


> Aqui por Silves já chove! Está a chover fraco, mas com pingos grossos, há cerca de 10 minutos. Já molhou a estrada e ficou aquele cheiro a "terra molhada" no ar! Não foi ainda suficiente para contabilizar alguma coisa no pluviómetro. Não deve durar muito mais e pelo radar, também já não virá mais nas próximas horas.



Errado, agora estamos numa corrente de nuvens a virem de sul, e por isso agora sim vai começar os aguaceiros num primeiro round até á ao inicio da manhã de amanhã, mas atenção sem grande actividade.
No sat24, já se vê os aguaceiros convectivos que deverão chegar amanhã á noite ou final do dia !!

O sat24 já mostra nuvens mais grossas em desenvolvimento que deverão entrar no Algarve dentro de umas duas horas trazendo alguma chuva !!


----------



## ecobcg (15 Set 2010 às 22:07)

Aurélio disse:


> Errado, agora estamos numa corrente de nuvens a virem de sul, e por isso agora sim vai começar os aguaceiros num primeiro round até á ao inicio da manhã de amanhã, mas atenção sem grande actividade.
> No sat24, já se vê os aguaceiros convectivos que deverão chegar amanhã á noite ou final do dia !!
> 
> O sat24 já mostra nuvens mais grossas em desenvolvimento que deverão entrar no Algarve dentro de umas duas horas trazendo alguma chuva !!



Estava-me a regular pelo radar de precipitação, e por ai não se vê grande coisa para as próximas horas. Claro que essa situação pode alterar-se rapidamente. Pelo sat24 vê-se, de facto, algumas nuvens mais desenvolvidas a aproximar-se pelo sul. Vamos aguardar para ver o que cá chega.


----------



## Redfish (15 Set 2010 às 22:22)

Por aqui ceu encoberto com alguns pingos dispersos e uma temperatura a rondar os 26º .

Quanto ao vento por morar num vale fechado sinto apenas uma pq brisa.
Vamos ver o que nos reseva as proximas hora ,apesar de estar mais optimista para amanhã e sexta.


----------



## Gerofil (15 Set 2010 às 23:08)

Estremoz: 22,2 ºC e alguns aguaceiros  esporádicos que vão deixando tudo molhado.


----------



## ecobcg (16 Set 2010 às 08:44)

Bom dia,

O dia amanheceu com o céu muito nublado e a chover de forma fraca. Para já, no Sitio das Fontes, acumularam 0,6mm. A minima da noite foi de 20,3ºC e neste momento sigo com 20,7ºC, 88% de humidade e vento praticamente nulo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Set 2010 às 11:17)

Boas, por aqui, depois de uma madrugada com alguma chuva, até ouvi um trovão e fiquei sem luz mais de 2 horas.  O meu pluviómetro registou 3 mm.


----------



## AnDré (16 Set 2010 às 11:55)

Durante a noite e madrugada ocorreram alguns aguaceiros na região sul.
A juntar aos valores do algarvio1980 e do ecobcg, temos (>1,0mm):

8,9mm - Campo Maior
5,0mm - Sines (EMA)
2,0mm - Almancil
2,0mm - São Brás de Alportel (Gralheira Patio)
1,8mm - São Brás de Alportel
1,0mm - Odemira (ESVC)
1,0mm - Monchique
1,0mm - Nisa


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Set 2010 às 12:10)

V.R.S.A.

Madrugada com abençoada água mas sem trovões! Há zonas que ainda tem possas...

Mas não foi com que intensidade foi a chuva/aguaceiros...


----------



## Redfish (16 Set 2010 às 14:00)

Por aqui 29º com ceu limpo na linha de costa mas com a formação rapida de varias nuvens em altura na zona serrana o que daqui a algumas horas poderão trazer alguma animação para o Sul.


----------



## TaviraMan (16 Set 2010 às 14:19)

Boas

Aqui o contraste entre o mar e a terra é enorme! Céu azul aqui em cima, mais para o interior há nuvens a anunciar trovoada. Estão neste momento 28ºC e o vento é fraco. Aposto mais em festa lá para o inicio da noite 

Basta ver o sat24 e a Sudoeste daqui há uma zona de instabilidade (o centro da cutoff), parece-me que deve chegar aqui no fim do dia!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Set 2010 às 14:32)

V.R.S.A.

Por aqui vento fraco, muitas nuvens na serra e poucas a vir do mar! embora já estejam a entrar pequenos cumulos e alguns cirrus!

28.1ºC

Estou ansioso pelo fim da tarde inicio de noite   Preparar a maquina


----------



## ecobcg (16 Set 2010 às 14:36)

Por aqui o céu está praticamente limpo, com algumas pequenas nuvens a marcarem a sua presença. Estão 28,5ºC com 58% de humidade e vento fraco de Sul.

Para o final do dia... quem sabe...é esperar para ver!


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Set 2010 às 14:43)

Céu nublado (Já vejo alguns cúmulos ), 25ºC, vento moderado, 40% HR.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Set 2010 às 16:07)

V.R.S.A.

Por aqui cada vez mais nublado... estão a formar-se nuvens a uma boa velocidade... Já na serra á uma formção devera interessante...


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Set 2010 às 16:08)

Sim, vejo alguma escuridão para S. 

Edit: ??? O Accuweather diz que há trovoada neste momento em Portalegre.


----------



## stormy (16 Set 2010 às 16:58)

Boas tardes
Pela Lagoa de st André sigo com 24.3º, vento fraco a moderado de WNW/NW e céu parcialmente nublado por cumulus, altocumulus e cirrocumulos.
Para E e NE observo bastante actividade convectiva, com cumulus congestus e cb´s


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Set 2010 às 17:14)

Então pessoal do sul, fotos ? Não há nada ? O Caldeirão e Monchique tão aí a produzir umas belas células, nem que dê pra foto já é bom.


----------



## Gerofil (16 Set 2010 às 17:20)

Estremoz: 28,6 ºC e 1010 hPa (em queda). Fotografia às 17h10:





Neste momento é na região de *Mértola *que se concentra a maior actividade eléctrica (ImapWeather).


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Set 2010 às 17:24)

Confirmo o céu, muito escuro a SSW, 28ºC, vento nulo. (A bonança antes da tempestade )


----------



## Vince (16 Set 2010 às 17:27)

Finalmente se vê alguma coisa


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Set 2010 às 17:32)

De repente levanta-se vento moderado. Não sou muito entendido nisto por isso alguém me pode explicar sff porque é que há sempre vento moderado a forte quando alguma "tempestade" se aproxima, afastando-a certas vezes?


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Set 2010 às 17:39)

SpiderVV disse:


> De repente levanta-se vento moderado. Não sou muito entendido nisto por isso alguém me pode explicar sff porque é que há sempre vento moderado a forte quando alguma "tempestade" se aproxima, afastando-a certas vezes?



Depende de onde o vento vier o vento, se vier da direcção de "algo negro" no horizonte, poderá ser a aproximação da célula ou sua consequente expansão. O vento deve-se a uma ligeira queda da pressão, esta queda na pressão deve-se há aproximação da célula ou sua consequente expansão.

É a chamada frente de rajada.

http://www.dammous.com/tempo/t_dsnv.asp


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Set 2010 às 17:46)

Mário Barros disse:


> Depende de onde o vento vier o vento, se vier da direcção de "algo negro" no horizonte, poderá ser a aproximação da célula ou sua consequente expansão. O vento deve-se a uma ligeira queda da pressão, esta queda na pressão deve-se há aproximação da célula ou sua consequente expansão.
> 
> É a chamada frente de rajada.
> 
> http://www.dammous.com/tempo/t_dsnv.asp


Muito obrigado pela explicação!  E sim o vento vem da direcção do céu escuro e esta zona de Portalegre também sempre "evitou" mau tempo porque trovoadas e eventos mais tempestuosos passam sempre à volta.


----------



## Aurélio (16 Set 2010 às 17:50)

Pois, pois o facto é que a minha está a ficar fula comigo porque disse que ia chover hoje e amanhã, e afinal onde está a chuva ???

Como habitual no interior tal como já receava e afinal de contas estou ainda em Setembro 

Se esta noite não chover amanhã vou ouvi-las e bem 

Ainda agora cheguei do trabalho e ela??
Então disseste que ia chover .... tenho tudo seco, á espera da tua chuva ....
Amanhã tou feito se não chover esta noite ....


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Set 2010 às 17:52)

SpiderVV disse:


> Muito obrigado pela explicação!  E sim o vento vem da direcção do céu escuro e esta zona de Portalegre também sempre "evitou" mau tempo porque trovoadas e eventos mais tempestuosos passam sempre à volta.



Mas atenção que não é só devido há pressão são _n_ factores. Como o choque de massas de ar de temperatura diferente.

Tens aqui uma imagem, espero que ajude. Onde diz "gust front" é a dita frente de rajada.






http://www.britannica.com/EBchecked...of-a-gust-front-During-a-thunderstorm-a-large


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Set 2010 às 17:55)

Ajudou sim, de novo obrigado pela explicação.


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Set 2010 às 17:55)

Muito estranho, o alerta do IM para o Algarve, entre as 18 horas de hoje e as 05h59m de amanhã, é que vendo os modelos não vejo nenhum a prever algo que leve à emissão do aviso para as próximas horas. O hirlam nadinha, o GFS umas pinguitas, o ECM idem. Só se nascer algo porque de resto, não acredito que venha algo mais.


----------



## Aurélio (16 Set 2010 às 18:03)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Muito estranho, o alerta do IM para o Algarve, entre as 18 horas de hoje e as 05h59m de amanhã, é que vendo os modelos não vejo nenhum a prever algo que leve à emissão do aviso para as próximas horas. O hirlam nadinha, o GFS umas pinguitas, o ECM idem. Só se nascer algo porque de resto, não acredito que venha algo mais.



Olha para Norte ... o que vês ??
R: Umas nuvens muito giras e bem grossas mas que não são para o nosso bico e que descarregam na fronteira com o Alentejo e outras na fronteira com Espanha.
Não quero que me chamem pessimista ou algo pior mas o que diz respeito a mim .... esta depressão já era, é o que dá quando temos depressões em altitude mas com pouca expressão á superficie .....

PROXIMA !!!

Pessoal do litoral curtam o sol e o pessoal do interior junto á fronteira curtam porque nos micrositios onde cair será bem forte !!

PS: Vou regar ... porque os modelos acabaram de confirmar o que eu via com os meus olhos ... as nuvens giras apenas no interior, e isso tb para esta noite !!
Confirmado que tb a chuva desta noite nem chegou a 1 mm, sendo que o IM nem registou nada ....


----------



## belem (16 Set 2010 às 18:26)

Aurélio disse:


> Olha para Norte ... o que vês ??
> R: Umas nuvens muito giras e bem grossas mas que não são para o nosso bico e que descarregam na fronteira com o Alentejo e outras na fronteira com Espanha.
> Não quero que me chamem pessimista ou algo pior mas o que diz respeito a mim .... esta depressão já era, é o que dá quando temos depressões em altitude mas com pouca expressão á superficie .....
> 
> ...



Senão for demasiado perguntar, vais regar o quê?


----------



## TaviraMan (16 Set 2010 às 18:30)

Obs: Já a muito que noto as trovoadas em dias de convecção formam-se sempre ali naquela area da barragem do Alqueva, mais alguem tem reparado Parece que atrai as trovoadas! Depois umas vezes conseguem cá chegar, outras nem por isso

Entretanto o céu está limpo, 27ºC e vento fraco, observam-se células na serra cada vez mais longe.


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Set 2010 às 18:35)

TaviraMan disse:


> Obs: Já a muito que noto as trovoadas em dias de convecção formam-se sempre ali naquela area da zona da barragem do Alqueva, mais alguem tem reparado Parece que atrai as trovoadas! Depois umas vezes conseguem cá chegar, outras nem por isso



É uma zona de muito calor, e alguma altitude. Isso leva a que as células se formem com maior facilidade.


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Set 2010 às 18:42)

Chego á janela e vejo sacos de plástico a voar, 1 ou 2 pequenos ramos arrancados e areia por todo o lado. Neste momento vento forte com belas rajadas de SW, 25ºC, HR 33%.


----------



## fragoso6 (16 Set 2010 às 18:50)

neste momento uma trovoada mesmo por cima de castro verde,caiu um bocado grande de granizo,parecia um berlinde,pingas grossas,e troveja...


----------



## Redfish (16 Set 2010 às 18:53)

Realmente ver a formação de muita nuvem com potencial e td deslocar-se para norte (Alentejo Interior) é chato.

_Estou como o Aurelio, nem sei o que dizer á mulher_

Resta-me esperar que se forme algo a sul do Algarve e entre com força, mas este tipo de situações já se torna repetitivo, mt promessa e nada.

_*Previsões só depois do jogo*_


----------



## fragoso6 (16 Set 2010 às 18:53)

que pena durou pouco tempo,agora dirige-se para os lados de beja...


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Set 2010 às 18:55)

Esta trovoada está a "fugir" para NE como sempre.  Já faz falta uma trovoada aqui!!!!


----------



## 1337 (16 Set 2010 às 19:00)

SpiderVV disse:


> Esta trovoada está a "fugir" para NE como sempre.  Já faz falta uma trovoada aqui!!!!



ao menos ainda vez alguma coisa :S


----------



## David sf (16 Set 2010 às 19:01)

TaviraMan disse:


> Obs: Já a muito que noto as trovoadas em dias de convecção formam-se sempre ali naquela area da barragem do Alqueva, mais alguem tem reparado Parece que atrai as trovoadas! Depois umas vezes conseguem cá chegar, outras nem por isso
> 
> Entretanto o céu está limpo, 27ºC e vento fraco, observam-se células na serra cada vez mais longe.



O local que te referes, ainda um pouco longe de Alqueva, é a zona de Barrancos/Moura, e tem a ver com as serras algarvias e as serras espanholas (Morena, Aracena, Tentudía), que fazem disparar as células quando o fluxo é de leste ou de sul (a maioria dos casos de convecção acontecem com fluxos destes).

Se os pessimistas de serviço mo permitirem, convido-vos a ver no Sat24:

http://sat24.com/homepage.aspx?html=zoom&xas=80&yas=360

o que se vai desenrolando no mar, a sudoeste de nós, e que é *possível* *(não há certeza absoluta)* que venha a afectar o Algarve, o litoral alentejano e a grande Lisboa (mais improvável). A depressão só agora se aproxima, e de noite a convecção pára em terra, mas mantém-se quase ao mesmo ritmo no mar. O momento mais favorável para o litoral é esta noite e amanhã de manhã.

E se não acontecer nada, já somos todos crescidinhos o suficiente para lidarmos com alguma frustração e esperar a próxima.


----------



## sielwolf (16 Set 2010 às 19:11)

tirada em portimão com vista para a zona da serra de Monchique


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Set 2010 às 19:30)

Neste momento, céu ainda escuro para S, 24ºC, vento fraco agora, 39% HR. O WU reporta Chuva e Trovoada neste momento mas é em Badajoz (onde vai buscar a informação de aeroporto para Portalegre).


----------



## Brunomc (16 Set 2010 às 19:41)

por aqui o céu está limpo...muitas células a SE/E/NE de mim


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Set 2010 às 20:11)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado, mas de madrugada ainda choveu alguma coisa que deu para regar as couves.

Máxima: 27.9ºC
mínima: 19.9ºC
actual: 22.9ºC

Precipitação: 3 mm


----------



## Gerofil (16 Set 2010 às 20:37)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 29,4 ºC (17h06)
Temperatura mínima = 19,7 ºC (05h36)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 23,2 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1009 hPa

*Tarde de aguaceiros e trovoadas a leste da cidade.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 35,7 ºC (dia 14); temp. mínima = 13,3 ºC (dia 8).


----------



## ecobcg (16 Set 2010 às 20:52)

À falta de melhor, tirei esta foto a umas células que se estavam a formar bem longe e a NE de Silves:


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Set 2010 às 20:55)

Neste momento céu pouco nublado (A festa está toda em Espanha  ), 21ºC, 51% HR, vento fraco.
Já está mais fresquinho.


----------



## Jocru (16 Set 2010 às 21:31)

Grande Festival eléctrico a sul de Faro, é impressionante a quantidade de relampagos, chegei a contar 12 por minuto, mas estão bem longe no mar.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Set 2010 às 21:32)

V.R.S.A.

Vem ai festa   vou para a rua!!


----------



## Geiras (16 Set 2010 às 21:39)

Jocru disse:


> Grande Festival eléctrico a sul de Faro, é impressionante a quantidade de relampagos, chegei a contar 12 por minuto, mas estão bem longe no mar.



lol, no dia 31 de Agosto deste ano, estava a ver os relâmpagos que eliminavam mas nao faziam barulho devido à sua distancia e cheguei a registar 10 relâmpagos em 11 segundos...


----------



## Stormm (16 Set 2010 às 21:40)

Boas, vim agora aqui á minha varanda e avistei no mar uns 20 relampagos seguidos em 1 minuto! Mas parece estar a deslocar-se para a minha zona, eles parecem mais proximos de terra!
Deixa la ver o que deixa, mas em principio é capaz de passar ao lado da minha zona, como já é habitual


----------



## Agreste (16 Set 2010 às 21:45)

A ver pelo sat24 a coisa será meio de raspão. Esperemos que não se desfaça tudo antes de chegar à costa. Estamos talvez a meia-hora de distância...


----------



## frederico (16 Set 2010 às 21:46)

Stormm disse:


> Boas, vim agora aqui á minha varanda e avistei no mar uns 20 relampagos seguidos em 1 minuto! Mas parece estar a deslocar-se para a minha zona, eles parecem mais proximos de terra!
> Deixa la ver o que deixa, mas em principio é capaz de passar ao lado da minha zona, como já é habitual




Pelo Sat24 parece-me que Tavira e VRSA ainda vão apanhar festa rija.


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Set 2010 às 21:49)

Espanha ainda com trovoada. (Vêem-se relâmpagos e ouvem-se trovões daqui), 21.3ºC, 52% HR, vento nulo, pressão estável aos 1012.


----------



## Jocru (16 Set 2010 às 21:50)

Trovoadapower disse:


> lol, no dia 31 de Agosto deste ano, estava a ver os relâmpagos que eliminavam mas nao faziam barulho devido à sua distancia e cheguei a registar 10 relâmpagos em 11 segundos...




Estes são foguetes com + de 1 000 000 de KW  Venham mais....


----------



## Kraliv (16 Set 2010 às 21:56)

Não quero exagerar...mas granizo do tamanho de moedas de 10 cêntimos acaba de cair aqui por estes lados. 


E segue a festa


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Set 2010 às 21:57)

Stormm disse:


> Boas, vim agora aqui á minha varanda e avistei no mar uns 20 relampagos seguidos em 1 minuto! Mas parece estar a deslocar-se para a minha zona, eles parecem mais proximos de terra!
> Deixa la ver o que deixa, mas em principio é capaz de passar ao lado da minha zona, como já é habitual



Sem dúvida, há muito tempo que não via tanto relâmpagos junto.


----------



## ecobcg (16 Set 2010 às 21:59)

Pronto, lá vai o Barlavento ficar a ver navios....!!

Aproveitem, Sotaventenses!!!


----------



## Lightning (16 Set 2010 às 22:00)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Sem dúvida, há muito tempo que não via tanto relâmpagos junto.





Kraliv disse:


> Não quero exagerar...mas granizo do tamanho de moedas de 10 cêntimos acaba de cair aqui por estes lados.
> 
> 
> E segue a festa



Aproveitem a festa ao máximo, pois ainda vai durar pelo menos mais meia hora. Segundo o detector daqui de Corroios, a célula vai expandir-se um pouco mais, acertando assim em cheio na costa Algarvia.

Muita descarga vai para aqui, parece um totoloto. Cerca de 3938 descargas já, e isto SÓ desde há 6 horas para cá. Continuam a um ritmo de 10 por minuto ou mesmo mais, tendo já atingido um pico de 55 descargas por minuto às 17:33 da tarde. 

Entretanto pode ser que se forme algo aqui para o litoral, miséria...


----------



## Gerofil (16 Set 2010 às 22:01)

Kraliv disse:


> Não quero exagerar...mas granizo do tamanho de moedas de 10 cêntimos acaba de cair aqui por estes lados.



O ImapWeather aponta agora para uma linha de instabilidade desde Reguengos, passando pelo Redondo e em direcção a Elvas. Aonde está o pessoal de* Elvas*?

Aqui por Estremoz está calmo, por enquanto ...


----------



## Kraliv (16 Set 2010 às 22:10)

Continua o festival de relâmpagos e trovões e chove agora com bastante intensidade


----------



## Geiras (16 Set 2010 às 22:21)

Kraliv disse:


> Continua o festival de relâmpagos e trovões e chove agora com bastante intensidade



que sorte...estás me a dar inveja...aproveita bem o espectáculo, gratuito e tudo,...mete-te na caminha que sabe bem ouvir trovoes e a chuva a cair no telhado enquanto se descansa ^^

e eu lá vou mantendo a esperança que alguma coisa chegue para os lados da margem sul


----------



## Kraliv (16 Set 2010 às 22:50)

Um "cadinho" da festa...


----------



## Vince (16 Set 2010 às 22:55)

*O filme da tarde*








*O filme da noite (até às 22:45)*
Estava a chegar uma ao sotavento algarvio mas deve ter enfraquecido ao chegar, mas pode ser que haja novas


----------



## Redfish (16 Set 2010 às 23:09)

Vai ser uma noite longa á espera da formação de alguma celula com capacidade de entrar com força no algarve...

Por agora 20º e ceu parcialmente nublado por nuvens altas


----------



## Gerofil (16 Set 2010 às 23:14)

Estremoz: Mantém-se o festival eléctrico a sueste da cidade. Impressiona a quantidade de descargas eléctricas.


----------



## TaviraMan (16 Set 2010 às 23:14)

É preciso é ter calma, vale relembrar que o pico de convecção no mar ainda não foi atingido, penso que chega por volta das 2 e tal, altura essa que deve começar as explosões a sério Por aqui 23ºC e vento fraco. Muita descarga no mar o que já deu para animar


----------



## ecobcg (16 Set 2010 às 23:15)

Redfish disse:


> Vai ser uma noite longa á espera da formação de alguma celula com capacidade de entrar com força no algarve...
> 
> Por agora 20º e ceu parcialmente nublado por nuvens altas



Com o desânimo que por aqui vai, não sei se aguento muito a olhar para o Sat e a ver tudo a passar ao lado!!


----------



## Geiras (16 Set 2010 às 23:18)

ecobcg disse:


> Com o desânimo que por aqui vai, não sei se aguento muito a olhar para o Sat e a ver tudo a passar ao lado!!



tu ainda tens sorte porque se estão a formar células no mar e que daqui nada rebentam no algarve...ja aqui em Setúbal tou a perder as esperanças...


----------



## ecobcg (16 Set 2010 às 23:27)

Trovoadapower disse:


> tu ainda tens sorte porque se estão a formar células no mar e que daqui nada rebentam no algarve...ja aqui em Setúbal tou a perder as esperanças...



Isso do "rebentarem no Algarve" ainda estou eu para ver!!! Acho que vão é para a Espanha, para variar! Quando muito, no Sotavento!! Eu aqui, nada!!


----------



## Gerofil (16 Set 2010 às 23:32)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*

*Aqui, muito próximo de Portugal:*

*ESPANHA (esta noite): Una fuerte tormenta de agua y granizo colapsa Cáceres*

Una fuerte tromba de agua y granizo que ha comenzado a las nueve menos cuarto mantiene colapsada la capital cacereña. Arboles caidos, vías cortadas, viviendas inundadas es el resumen de una tormenta que mantiene en alerta a la ciudad y que ha obligado a organizar un dispositivo de seguridad compuesto por 250 efectivos.
El diario digital

​CopyRight@zar185


----------



## sielwolf (16 Set 2010 às 23:40)

espectáculo!!


----------



## Gerofil (17 Set 2010 às 00:09)

*Trovoada e chuva forte provocam estragos na freguesia de Esperança*








Uma forte trovoada seguida de chuva intensa provocou hoje dia 16 de Setembro ao fim da tarde diversos estragos na freguesia de Esperança. A estrada municipal 516 de Arronches à fronteira do Marco focou obstruída com pedras e lama em diferentes locais, impedindo mesmo durante algum tempo a passagem de qualquer veículo, passando depois a circulação de viaturas a ser efectuada com alguma dificuldade.
Os ribeiros galgaram as margens tendo causado graves prejuízos nas hortas de Esperança. A tempestade causou ainda algumas inundações em habitações na rua das Pratas, danificando bastante o Parque de Merendas da Horta de Neves na entrada da localidade. Segundo nos referiu uma idosa residente em Hortas de Baixo, “Foi uma hora de muito temor e preocupação, não me recordo de assistir a uma trovoada tão forte”.
Os Bombeiros Voluntários de Arronches receberem diversos pedidos de auxílio e ocorreram a um incêndio num transformador eléctrico, na zona de Hortas de Baixo. A circulação na estrada municipal 516 de Arronches á fronteira do Marco está com a circulação condicionada.
Nas operações de socorro e limpeza da via participaram mais de uma dezena de homens dos Bombeiros Voluntários de Arronches, apoiados por funcionários da Junta de Freguesia de Esperança.

Arronches em Notícias


----------



## AnDré (17 Set 2010 às 00:27)

Entre as 12h e as 22h UTC


----------



## GonçaloMPB (17 Set 2010 às 00:54)

Boas.

Sou novo no fórum. Apesar de já seguir este fórum há alguns anos já. 

Breve apresentação: Gonçalo, 17 anos (praticamente com 18, mas...), vivo em Évora Norte, apesar de haver uma hipótese de daqui a 2 semanas me mudar para Setúbal (se entrar na faculdade ). Sou estudante.

De facto, como dito aqui, hoje registei muita actividade entre as 20h e 23h, actividade essa que não era situada aqui, mas sim a NE-E, diria antes que na zona do Redondo, Serra d'ossa e Estremoz a coisa devia estar muitíssimo animada, o que vem a ser confirmado aqui.
Registei-me aqui hoje, porque de facto hoje presenciei clarões brutais no céu e fiquei curioso onde seria aquilo 

Cumpts.


----------



## ecobcg (17 Set 2010 às 04:21)

sem electricidade en silves. Fantástico espectáculo de trovoadas. Há fotos e video.


----------



## ajrebelo (17 Set 2010 às 05:59)

Boas

Acordei estava a sonhar com alta tempestade eléctrica, fui ao sat,   podia ser verdade   Voltei a dormir para ver se pegava de novo no sonho.

Bela célula a sul.











Abraços


----------



## TaviraMan (17 Set 2010 às 07:12)

A partir das 4 horas +- vi mais relampagos a Oeste daqui e durou até bem a pouco tempo. Agora 18ºC e nuvens densas mais a Oeste. 

Aposto que ainda hoje vem mais festa (o centro daquilo que já foi a cutoff neste momento já a diluir-se e está a passar por cima de nós), com aquecimento à tarde é de esperar mais alguma coisa


----------



## Gerofil (17 Set 2010 às 07:48)

*Forte aparato eléctrico em Elvas - 16SET10*

Neste momento o aparato eléctrico concentra-se sobretudo no interior do Baixo Alentejo (Castro Verde, Ourique, Almodôvar, Mértola). Existem outras importantes células convectivas mais a norte, já em território de Espanha. A manhã promete bastante instabilidade para o interior do Alentejo.


----------



## Agreste (17 Set 2010 às 08:08)

Estão a entrar mais alguns aguaceiros acompanhados de trovoada.


----------



## ecobcg (17 Set 2010 às 08:57)

Bom dia!

A noite foi bem agitada por aqui!! Trovoada moderada a forte, desde as 03h até às 06h em Silves, mas com chuva fraca a acompanhar. Acumulei, em Silves, 2,7mm esta noite. Julgo que Silves não apanhou aquelas células em cheio. A acção pareceu-me sempre mais potente a E e a SW de Silves. Ainda assim, deu para regalar os olhos!!! As fotos e video coloco já a seguir!!

No Sitio das Fontes a acumulação foi de 7,8mm esta noite, o que corrobora o que disse atrás.

Vou tratar das fotos... aguardem!


----------



## ecobcg (17 Set 2010 às 10:48)

Ora aqui ficam as fotos desta noite.
Desculpem-me por não estarem nas melhores condições, mas por problemas técnicos com o tripé, algumas tirei-as a agarrar directamente na máquina, e outras improvisei outro tripé!

Para primeiras fotos de trovoada (sem ser com máquina de filmar), acho que não estão más...


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Set 2010 às 11:03)

Ontem em via-se da minha casa "festa" mas não atingiu a cidade e tive que observar de longe mas pelo menos é algo.

Condições actuais:
26ºC, céu limpo, vento nulo.


----------



## jorgepaulino (17 Set 2010 às 11:07)

GonçaloMPB disse:


> Boas.
> 
> Sou novo no fórum. Apesar de já seguir este fórum há alguns anos já.
> 
> ...



Desculpem o off-topic.

Bem vindo!
Por acaso não é o GMIGAS de um forum de automoveis ?


----------



## stormy (17 Set 2010 às 11:11)

Bons dias
Pela Lagoa de st André a noite foi calma....actualmente o céu está limpo, com alguns cumulus a E, a temperatura sobe, situando-se nos 22.3º, e o vento é fraco de NNE/N.

A jeito de desabafo...irrita-me tanto ver convecção no interior, especialmente no norte e centro, durante a noite, quando a temperatura é de uns miseros 13-15º, enquanto aqui onde não se desce dos 17-18º, com SST a 19-20º nada acontece....irra
Ao menos o Algarve conseguiu alguma coisa...felicidades ao extremo sul


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Set 2010 às 11:23)

Aqui, nada de nada, uns trovões a NW e nada mais nem um pingo de chuva. Se isto é uma cut-off vou ali já venho. Também ela nunca teve na posição correcta que é a SW do Algarve logo não é de esperar nada. Aqui, fica no meio só vi relâmpagos a sul e nada mais.


----------



## Redfish (17 Set 2010 às 11:38)

Mt fraco mesmo, muita expectativa para quase nada, valeu alguma animação por volta das 5 da manhã.

_Ao menos hoje de manhã fiquei contente por ter chovido mt pouco pois deixei o vidro do carro aberto_

Agora está td a desaparecer rapidamente (nuvens) e não tarda está o Sol em Força

Parabens ao ecobcg pelas fotos conseguidas


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Set 2010 às 11:40)

*Campo Maior: Festa “Bye Bye Verão” cancelada devido ao mau tempo *


> A Câmara Municipal de Campo Maior resolveu cancelar a festa “Bye Bye Verão”, que estava agendada para este fim-de-semana, devido ao mau tempo previstos para os próximos dias.
> 
> O Município de Campo Maior anuncia o cancelamento do evento no seu site oficial, explicando que “lamenta esta situação, provocada por motivos alheios à nossa vontade”.
> 
> Esta festa estava marcada para hoje e para amanhã, na Zona Verde das Piscinas Municipais de Campo Maior, com a participação da banda de tributo aos Xutos & Pontapés “XP Covers”, dos “Evolution – Rock é Rock Mesmo” e de vários Dj´s convidados.



Que ironia dos caraças


----------



## sielwolf (17 Set 2010 às 11:46)

Por Monchique:
Temperatura actual : 19,6ºC
Temperatura mínima: 15,2ªC
Precipitação: 16,8 mm
Pressão atmosférica: 1012.8hPa


----------



## Vince (17 Set 2010 às 11:49)

O filme da madrugada e parte da manhã no extremo sul.
As células começaram a formar-se logo pelas 02h00 no Barlavento, e posteriormente formaram-se mais no baixo Alentejo. A primeira animação, do vapor de água, mostra também a fase em que a cutoff começa a perder a identidade própria diluindo-se no cavado.










(c) DEA: IM http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/trovoada/


----------



## Vince (17 Set 2010 às 11:54)

ecobcg disse:


> Para primeiras fotos de trovoada (sem ser com máquina de filmar), acho que não estão más...



Acho que estão muito bem


----------



## Aurélio (17 Set 2010 às 11:59)

Mário Barros disse:


> *Campo Maior: Festa “Bye Bye Verão” cancelada devido ao mau tempo *
> 
> 
> Que ironia dos caraças



Depois da chuva acabar ... é que cancelam a chuva, enfim deve custar muito ir ao site do IM ver as previsões ...
Mas devem ter olhado somente para o céu ... e se calhar nem sabem que o IM tem uma página na NET 

E eu ainda á espera da chuva felizmente reguei ontem á noite a horta, as árvores e as flores !!
Não sou maluco, não senhor ... já todos sabemos o que a casa gasta nestas situações !!

EDIT: Ok, pronto fizeram bem em cancelar afinal segundo o IM existem ainda condições para aguaceiros e trovoadas nas regiões do interior !!
As previsões hoje estão diferentes ...


----------



## AnDré (17 Set 2010 às 12:21)

ecobcg disse:


> Ora aqui ficam as fotos desta noite.
> Desculpem-me por não estarem nas melhores condições, mas por problemas técnicos com o tripé, algumas tirei-as a agarrar directamente na máquina, e outras improvisei outro tripé!



Muito bom ecobcg! 

Mais alguns dados de precipitação desde as 0h no Algarve:

11,7mm - Almancil
1,5mm - Benafim, Alto fica
0,5mm - Albufeira


----------



## Redfish (17 Set 2010 às 12:27)

AnDré disse:


> Muito bom ecobcg!
> 
> Mais alguns dados de precipitação desde as 0h no Algarve:
> 
> ...





Boas.
Onde recolhes-te esta informação

_1,5mm - Benafim, Alto fica_


----------



## AnDré (17 Set 2010 às 12:29)

Redfish disse:


> Boas.
> Onde recolhes-te esta informação
> 
> _1,5mm - Benafim, Alto fica_



Aqui:
- Estação de Benafim, Alto fica. WU.


----------



## Redfish (17 Set 2010 às 12:31)

Boa

Uma estação a 4 Km da minha casa e eu sem saber.

Vou investigar

Obg Andre


----------



## ecobcg (17 Set 2010 às 13:27)

Esqueci-me ainda há pouco, mas depois da trovoada, o dia nasceu de forma espectacular:


----------



## GonçaloMPB (17 Set 2010 às 14:28)

jorgepaulino disse:


> Desculpem o off-topic.
> 
> Bem vindo!
> Por acaso não é o GMIGAS de um forum de automoveis ?


Correcto e afirmativo.  Esse é o meu grande hobbie, a seguir vem a meteorologia.  Quem és tu? 

Daqui, também conheço o Kraliv, pelo menos acho que é o mesmo, fórum AHO.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (17 Set 2010 às 15:02)

frederico disse:


> Pelo Sat24 parece-me que Tavira e VRSA ainda vão apanhar festa rija.



Boas,

Ontem á noite lá sai de casa para beira rio onde tenho a imensidão do Oceano á minha frente onde deu para ver um espetaculo de raios vermelhões e brancos na boca do rio, mas não entrou em terra! dava para perceber os 3 nucluos da celula, pois disparavam em 3 zonas diferentes... mas muito longe para objectiva... dai nao conseguir fotografar o evento... mas ficou na minha memoria 

Nunca chegou a entrar em terra, desviando-se assim para o 'IMAN' espanhol 

Prometia... entrar mas não entrou...

Já a norte sobre a ponte do Guadiana (mas muito a norte) disparavem as trovoadas no interior espanhol, que dava para ver o interior e as bases das nuvens, como fosse um raio X ... ás duas por 3 já não sabia se havia de olhar para norte ou para sul... pois as celulas estavam com uma actividade espetacular!!

É isto é que é caso para dizer - PASSOU TUDO AO LADO 

Mas já me deliciei sentado á beira rio com o espetaculo electrico... embora quisesse algo mais em cima da cidade...

Sobre as celulas de ontem á tarde tenho fotos que depois postarei aqui...

Enfim resumindo: Que grande trapalhada de previsão no Algarve... esperava muito mais e não era o unico...

V.R.S.A.

Ceu com algumas nuvens, vento fraco de SW... temperatura amena!


----------



## jorgepaulino (17 Set 2010 às 15:30)

GonçaloMPB disse:


> Correcto e afirmativo.  Esse é o meu grande hobbie, a seguir vem a meteorologia.  Quem és tu?
> 
> Daqui, também conheço o Kraliv, pelo menos acho que é o mesmo, fórum AHO.



Tenho outro nick lá, mando-te PM amanhã a partir do outro forum!
Não te conheço pessoalmente, mas um abraço na mesma!

Desculpem off-topic.


----------



## Gerofil (17 Set 2010 às 15:40)

Estremoz: 28,4 ºC, 1008 hPa e vento *moderado* de noroeste.

Hoje o desenvolvimento convectivo começou bem mais cedo... Enorme célula afectando a área de Juromenha - Elvas - Badajoz ... Outra enorme célula vai-se desenvolvendo no extremo nordeste do Alentejo.

O ImapWeather assinala descargas eléctricas a noroeste de Elvas.






Descargas eléctricas entre as 14h00 e 15h00:


----------



## Redfish (17 Set 2010 às 16:42)

Alguns aguaceiros moderados dispersos na zona da Serra do Caldeirão .

Pelas ultimas imagens do Sat 24 , parece que ainda á esperança de trovoadas/Chuva para o inicio da Tarde/noite no Algarve


----------



## stormy (17 Set 2010 às 17:56)

Boas
Pela Lagoa o vento rodou para WNW/NW moderado, o céu está limpo e estão 22.7º...a E/SE/NE teem havido alguns desenvolvimentos interessantes


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (17 Set 2010 às 18:19)

V.R.S.A.

Por aqui ceu com algumas nuvens mas nada demais...

Vendo bem o sat, na Catalunha e Pirineus ate mete respeito!!    Que brutalidade!


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Set 2010 às 18:36)

Boas tardes, vim agora da escola, avistando lá uma grande escuridão para o lado de Espanha  e com alguns trovões e vento moderado com rajadas.

Neste momento 22ºC, céu nublado por muitos cúmulos, HR 46%, vento moderado.


----------



## Fi (17 Set 2010 às 19:56)

ecobcg disse:


> Esqueci-me ainda há pouco, mas depois da trovoada, o dia nasceu de forma espectacular:
> 
> 
> BRUTAL!!  Há muito tempo que não via fotos tão belas! Que amanhecer de ouro.


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Set 2010 às 21:32)

Neste momento, trovoada a SSE (Badajoz?) vejo alguns relâmpagos, 19ºC, céu nublado, vento fraco. Não sei não se a trovoada estará a vir para cima.


----------



## windchill (17 Set 2010 às 23:10)

A olhar para as imagens de satélite e a ser invadido cada vez mais por uma tristeza imensa.....  (que saudades de uma boa trovoada!!)


----------



## Agreste (17 Set 2010 às 23:14)

Tristeza imensa quando ainda nem sequer abandonámos o verão? 

Previsão para Domingo, 19 de Setembro de 2010

Céu pouco nublado, aumentando de nebulosidade a partir da tarde *com
condições favoráveis à ocorrência de aguaceiros e trovoadas nas
regiões do interior Centro e Sul e no Algarve.*
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), soprando temporariamente moderado
(15 a 25 km/h) de noroeste durante a tarde no litoral oeste.
Pequena subida da temperatura máxima.


----------



## Geiras (17 Set 2010 às 23:16)

windchill disse:


> A olhar para as imagens de satélite e a ser invadido cada vez mais por uma tristeza imensa.....  (que saudades de uma boa trovoada!!)



mesmoooo!!!!! estou muito perto de ti (Quinta do Conde) e ja ha mais de 2 anos que nao oiço uma daquelas fortes 

Pergunta para o pessoal mais experiente, alguem me sabe dizer se em Outubro é frequente haver trovoadas para os lados de Lisboa e Setúbal ?

é que ando desesperado..


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Set 2010 às 23:32)

Trovoadapower disse:


> mesmoooo!!!!! estou muito perto de ti (Quinta do Conde) e ja ha mais de 2 anos que nao oiço uma daquelas fortes
> 
> Pergunta para o pessoal mais experiente, alguem me sabe dizer se em Outubro é frequente haver trovoadas para os lados de Lisboa e Setúbal ?
> 
> é que ando desesperado..



É complicado haver certezas na questão das trovoadas. Só seguindo as imagens de satélite e radar no próprio dia é que podes obter resposta. Dizer-te que vai trovejar no local x com 100% de certezas ninguém te o irá dizer, nem aqui nem um meteorologista qualquer.

P.S - Setúbal pertence ao litoral centro


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Set 2010 às 23:38)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado com algumas nuvens.

Máxima: 25.8ºC
mínima: 19.1ºC
actual: 19.7ºC


----------



## windchill (17 Set 2010 às 23:46)

SpiderVV disse:


> Neste momento, trovoada a SSE (Badajoz?) vejo alguns relâmpagos, 19ºC, céu nublado, vento fraco. Não sei não se a trovoada estará a vir para cima.





Trovoadapower disse:


> mesmoooo!!!!! estou muito perto de ti (Quinta do Conde) e ja ha mais de 2 anos que nao oiço uma daquelas fortes
> 
> Pergunta para o pessoal mais experiente, alguem me sabe dizer se em Outubro é frequente haver trovoadas para os lados de Lisboa e Setúbal ?
> 
> é que ando desesperado..



De acordo com o que tenho observado nos ultimos anos, Outubro tem sido o melhor mês para as trovoadas na grande Lisboa e Península de Setúbal, resta-nos esperar que este ano as coisas corram nesse sentido (e que este Outubro seja bem melhor que o do ano passado.....)


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Set 2010 às 23:57)

Acho que estamos aqui a confundir dois conceitos. Uma coisa são trovoadas associadas a uma depressão em altura, como a situação actual. E outra coisa são trovoadas em pós frontal, isto é após a passagem de uma frente, estão presentes algumas células que atravessam o território e por vezes provocam algum granizo e chuvas fortes, mas não grandes problemas.


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Set 2010 às 00:02)

As noites já começam a ficar frias com 16ºC  , vento fraco, céu limpo com algum nevoeiro e muito húmido com 81%.


----------



## amando96 (18 Set 2010 às 00:12)

16.7ºC
Céu limpo
hum a 83%

e a partir de amanha começam as máximas a subir outra vez...


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Set 2010 às 14:57)

Céu nublado por nuvens altas que parece que não querem sair deste ontem à noite, 27ºC, vento fraco a moderado, HR a 35%.


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Set 2010 às 19:02)

O Sul anda muito inactivo....

Bem, neste momento céu pouco nublado, 24ºC, vento fraco a moderado, 39% HR.


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Set 2010 às 19:38)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado de manhã tornando-se pouco nublado à tarde. 

Máxima: 24.4ºC
mínima: 15.3ºC
actual: 22.0ºC


----------



## Gerofil (18 Set 2010 às 20:47)

Alandroal: dia marcado por nevoeiro e nuvens baixas até ao início da tarde. Temperatura a oscilar entre os 16 ºC e os 26,5 ºC, com 22 ºC agora.


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Set 2010 às 21:05)

O dia começou com nevoeiro e nuvens altas e muita humidade, à tarde o vento tornou-se moderado e o céu limpou.

Agora:
20ºC, céu limpo, vento fraco, pressão a subir, HR a 53%.


----------



## TaviraMan (18 Set 2010 às 22:27)

Boa Noite

Céu muito nublado de manha, a partir da tarde pouco nublado por algumas nuvens altas e desenvolvimento de cumulos no interior. A máxima foi 26ºC, agora estão 21ºC e algumas nuvens altas. As noites estão a deixar de ser tropicais


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Set 2010 às 22:39)

TaviraMan disse:


> As noites estão a deixar de ser tropicais


É pena, pois é mas até já começo a ter saudades do frio também.

19ºC em Portalegre, vento nulo (apenas uma pequena brisa), HR a 50%.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (18 Set 2010 às 23:35)

Noites maiores...
Por cá 19,4ºC e muito menos humidade relativamente a ontem.


----------



## stormy (19 Set 2010 às 12:39)

Boas
Pela Lagoa de st André, sigo com 24.7º, céu limpo e vento fraco de N.
A minima da passada noite foi de 15.5º...a temperatura não baixava dos 16º aqui desde finais de junho


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Set 2010 às 14:02)

Manhã marcada por vento moderado com rajadas e céu com algumas nuvens. Agora estão 30ºC, ainda vento moderado mas as rajadas não são tão fortes, HR a 20%.


----------



## TaviraMan (19 Set 2010 às 15:00)

Boas

Neste momento estão 29ºC e pela manha algumas nuvens altas. Agora estão a vir alguns cumulos de Sueste.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Set 2010 às 15:06)

Confirmo os cúmulos ao longe, agora estão 30ºC, céu limpo, vento fraco. 

Humidade a 20%.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (19 Set 2010 às 18:29)

Céu limpo, 25,1ºC e 32 % humidade.
Nuvens altas pela manhã e uns cummulus que com o passar do dia se foram dissipando.
Deveremos ter uma noite agradável.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Set 2010 às 18:36)

Céu limpo com algumas nuvens, 27ºC, HR a 21%, vento fraco.


----------



## stormy (19 Set 2010 às 20:00)

Boas
Pela Lagoa...21.3º, brisa fraca de S e céu com alguns cirroestratus, cirrus spissatus e cirroestratus ( mais um lindissimo por-do-sol hoje).
Daqui a pouco voltarei á louriceira...


----------



## Gerofil (19 Set 2010 às 20:09)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 29,7 ºC (15h29)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 24,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1010 hPa

*Amanhã: possibilidade de aguaceiros e trovoadas na região sul, sobretudo quanto mais a leste, por efeito da passagem de um novo núcleo de ar frio sobre a Península Ibérica.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 35,7 ºC (dia 14); temp. mínima = 13,3 ºC (dia 8).


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Set 2010 às 21:51)

Céu pouco nublado, vento fraco, 23ºC mas HR a 31%


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (19 Set 2010 às 23:12)

22,2ºC e alguma nebulosidade a vir de Sul, 37 % Hr e 1013 hPa....que seca !!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Set 2010 às 23:24)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado.

Máxima: 25.6ºC
mínima: 15.5ºC
actual: 19.1ºC


----------



## Gerofil (20 Set 2010 às 10:35)

Estremoz: 25,4 ºC e céu já muito nublado por cumulus matinais ... 
O ImapWeather indica descargas eléctricas perto de Portel, onde se desenvolveu muita nebulosidade do tipo vertical (capacete visível a partir de Estremoz antes do surgimento dos cumulus matinais).


----------



## AnDré (20 Set 2010 às 11:21)

Radar e Satélite:


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Set 2010 às 13:17)

Pessoal do interior sul estejam atentos. Ao que parece a coisa está a prometer.


----------



## Gerofil (20 Set 2010 às 13:25)

Estremoz: céu encoberto com aguaceiros fracos e dispersos.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (20 Set 2010 às 15:55)

Espectacular trovoada na cidade de Portalegre entre as 14 e as 14.30.E choveu com alguma intensidade.Estou curioso por ver quanto, apesar de situações como estas por vezes serem bastante localizadas.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (20 Set 2010 às 16:18)

Évora: Céu muito nublado. Avisto algumas células mais engraçadas a NE. 

Para variar, passa tudo ao lado.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Set 2010 às 17:59)

MeteoPtg disse:


> Espectacular trovoada na cidade de Portalegre entre as 14 e as 14.30.E choveu com alguma intensidade.Estou curioso por ver quanto, apesar de situações como estas por vezes serem bastante localizadas.


Foi espectacular sim senhor, alguns dos raios estavam sobre o liceu  Foi muito bom mas não pude tirar fotos infelizmente.


----------



## Aurélio (20 Set 2010 às 18:06)

Por aqui um dia espectacular de sol, e porque será que isso não me surpreende nada ... afinal de contas todos os modelos que vi apenas davam possibilidade no interior sul e centro e não EM TODO O SUL como faz referência o IM !!
Este tipo de tempo, é apenas propicio no interior e jamais no litoral ...

Já agora foi mais um dia quente ...


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Set 2010 às 18:15)

20ºC neste momento, vento fraco, o IM acumulou 1mm de chuva entre as 15 e as 16 (cenário de chuva e trovoadas fortíssimas), vento nulo, humidade a 80 e poucos %.

Edit: E assim terminou a tempestade:


----------



## GonçaloMPB (20 Set 2010 às 19:54)

Évora: Continua tudo muito nublado, mas com células mais pesadas, prevejo ainda alguma actividade hoje, não sei porquê mas tou com esse feeling! 

De vez em quando caem uns chuviscos, apenas para ameaçar e pára logo de seguida.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Set 2010 às 20:02)

GonçaloMPB disse:


> Évora: Continua tudo muito nublado, mas com células mais pesadas, prevejo ainda alguma actividade hoje, não sei porquê mas tou com esse feeling!
> 
> De vez em quando caem uns chuviscos, apenas para ameaçar e pára logo de seguida.


Acho que actividade gastou-se toda hoje em Portalegre no Sul.


----------



## jorgepaulino (20 Set 2010 às 20:03)

GonçaloMPB disse:


> Évora: Continua tudo muito nublado, mas com células mais pesadas, prevejo ainda alguma actividade hoje, não sei porquê mas tou com esse feeling!
> 
> De vez em quando caem uns chuviscos, apenas para ameaçar e pára logo de seguida.



Esquece...


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Set 2010 às 20:12)

Boas, por aqui, manhã com céu nublado tornando-se pouco nublado.

Máxima: 25.4ºC
mínima: 18.2ºC
actual: 21.0ºC


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (20 Set 2010 às 20:38)

Em 15m. a temperatura baixou 7ºC.
Levantou calçadas, a quantidade de precipitação.Gostaria que o IM, permitisse estes dados, mas o sistema esta em baixo !!! 
Pessoalmente, como estava a trabalhar não pude fotografar.
Foi espectacular.Matei saudades, finalmente !!!!






Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Fonte:IM, OGOMET


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Set 2010 às 20:57)

Venham mais!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (20 Set 2010 às 22:46)

Efeitos dos 17mm caidos em 20m, desta "trovoada"


----------



## Gerofil (21 Set 2010 às 00:01)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 26,7 ºC (15h38)
Temperatura mínima = 19,3 ºC (06h08)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 19,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1013 hPa

*Nesta Segunda-feira predominou o céu muito nublado, com aguaceiros fracos e pouco frequentes.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 35,7 ºC (dia 14); temp. mínima = 13,3 ºC (dia 8).


----------



## Jocru (21 Set 2010 às 21:18)

Quarteira: 

Temperatura: 21.1 °C 
Humidade: 67% 
Pressão: 1015hPa 
Precipitação: 0.0mm


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Set 2010 às 21:19)

Céu pouco nublado, 20ºC, vento fraco a nulo, HR 50%.


----------



## amando96 (21 Set 2010 às 21:25)

18.2ºC
HR - 71%

Já tinha saudades de noites frescas


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Set 2010 às 22:56)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado.

Máxima: 25.2ºC
mínima: 15.4ºC
actual: 18.6ºC


----------



## Gerofil (21 Set 2010 às 23:44)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 27,2 ºC (13h26)
Temperatura mínima = 16,8 ºC (04h49)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 21,4 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1014 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 35,7 ºC (dia 14); temp. mínima = 13,3 ºC (dia 8).


----------



## Jocru (22 Set 2010 às 00:43)

Quarteira: 

Temperatura: 19.4 °C 
Humidade: 75% 
Pressão: 1016hPa 
Precipitação: 0.0mm


----------



## Jocru (22 Set 2010 às 13:26)

Quarteira: 

Temperatura: 25.2°C 
Humidade: 63% 
Pressão: 1017hPa 
Precipitação: 0.0mm

Minima durante a noite hoje já chegou aos 15.8ºC, já pediu um lençolzinho


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Set 2010 às 13:37)

Aqui céu completamente nublado por nuvens altas, 25ºC, vento moderado.


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Set 2010 às 14:04)

Dia ainda quente com 25ºC, vento moderado a forte com rajadas, céu nublado por nuvens altas, HR a 34%.


----------



## Gerofil (22 Set 2010 às 20:06)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 27,4 ºC (16h01)
Temperatura mínima = 17,6 ºC (06h39)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 22,0 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1014 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 35,7 ºC (dia 14); temp. mínima = 13,3 ºC (dia 8).


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Set 2010 às 20:37)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado aumentando de nebulosidade a partir do fim da tarde.

Máxima: 24.7ºC
mínima: 15.4ºC
actual: 22.1ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Set 2010 às 21:05)

19ºC, céu nublado, vento fraco a nulo. Já se começa a sentir o Outono.


----------



## TaviraMan (22 Set 2010 às 23:50)

Boa Noite

Céu pouco nublado ou limpo de manha, ao final da tarde tornou-se muito nublado por nuvens altas progredindo para nuvens médias. Estão 21ºC e tá aquele vento moderado a cheirar a chuva Diria, tempo tipico de pré-frontal!


----------



## TaviraMan (23 Set 2010 às 01:46)

Ora Viva, finalmente começou a chover


----------



## ecobcg (23 Set 2010 às 08:50)

Bom dia,

Hoje o dia amanheceu com o céu muito nublado, tendo já caido uns pequenos aguaceiros durante a madrugada. Sigo neste momento com 20,0ºC e 80% de humidade. O vento é fraco de E.

E começou o Outono!


----------



## Aurélio (23 Set 2010 às 09:48)

ecobcg disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Hoje o dia amanheceu com o céu muito nublado, tendo já caido uns pequenos aguaceiros durante a madrugada. Sigo neste momento com 20,0ºC e 80% de humidade. O vento é fraco de E.
> 
> E começou o Outono!



Por aqui chove desde a madrugada mas ainda nem contabilizei um 1 mm, pingas grossas espaçadas de 30 em 30 metros


----------



## ecobcg (23 Set 2010 às 10:05)

Aurélio disse:


> Por aqui chove desde a madrugada mas ainda nem contabilizei um 1 mm, pingas grossas espaçadas de 30 em 30 metros



Pois, também ainda não contabilizei nenhum mm por aqui!! Mas continua a "pingar" de forma muito fraca, quase que dá para passar por entre os pingos!!

Em Silves, durante a madrugada, é que choveu um pouco mais, ainda assim, não acusou nada no pluviómetro!


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Set 2010 às 10:57)

Boas, por aqui, também vai caindo umas pingas que só é bom para sujar o carro nada mais.


----------



## ecobcg (23 Set 2010 às 11:10)

A precipitação aumentou um pouco de intensidade nos últimos minutos. Ai estão os primeiros 0,2mm do dia.


----------



## Redfish (23 Set 2010 às 12:53)

Ceu nublado com alguns pingos dispersos...

Espera-se mais...


----------



## Redfish (23 Set 2010 às 13:03)

O radar  do Instituto de Meteorologia não parece estar a funcionar mt bem.

É certo que há bastante humidade no ar mas a realidade é que a intensidade da chuva aqui no Algarve é minima ou quase nula contrariando o que mostra o Radar.


----------



## ecobcg (23 Set 2010 às 13:10)

Pois é Redfish! Aqui tem estado a pingar continuamente, mas continuo com os mesmos 0,2mm que tinha há 2 horas atrás.

Isto foi só o Outono a dizer "Cheguei!".


----------



## Aurélio (23 Set 2010 às 13:24)

Redfish disse:


> O radar  do Instituto de Meteorologia não parece estar a funcionar mt bem.
> 
> É certo que há bastante humidade no ar mas a realidade é que a intensidade da chuva aqui no Algarve é minima ou quase nula contrariando o que mostra o Radar.



Mas o radar somente mostra chuviscos ......


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Set 2010 às 14:16)

Céu nublado, muito mais frio com 19ºC, nem um pingo de chuva.


----------



## Redfish (23 Set 2010 às 14:36)

[IMG=http://img685.imageshack.us/img685/8836/far100923103029.th.jpg][/IMG]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Redfish (23 Set 2010 às 14:40)

Aurélio disse:


> Mas o radar somente mostra chuviscos ......



Achas que por norma isto é chuviscos

[IMG=http://img685.imageshack.us/img685/8836/far100923103029.th.jpg][/IMG]

http://img685.imageshack.us/img685/8836/far100923103029.jpg


----------



## 1337 (23 Set 2010 às 14:59)

[IMG=http://img685.imageshack.us/img685/8836/far100923103029.th.jpg][/IMG]

http://img685.imageshack.us/img685/8836/far100923103029.jpg[/QUOTE]

o meu tambem so mostra chuviscos
isso foi a que horas red?


----------



## Redfish (23 Set 2010 às 15:01)

1337 disse:


> [IMG=http://img685.imageshack.us/img685/8836/far100923103029.th.jpg][/IMG]
> 
> http://img685.imageshack.us/img685/8836/far100923103029.jpg



o meu tambem so mostra chuviscos
isso foi a que horas red?[/QUOTE]


Hoje pelas 10:30 no Radar do I.M  (Cavalos - Loulé)


----------



## 1337 (23 Set 2010 às 15:02)

Redfish disse:


> o meu tambem so mostra chuviscos
> isso foi a que horas red?




Hoje pelas 10:30 no Radar do I.M  (Cavalos - Loulé)[/QUOTE]

não sei então
um erro estranho com tanta precipitação pelo radar e so cairem pingas lol


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Set 2010 às 16:09)

21ºC, céu nublado com abertas agora, vento fraco a moderado. E no sábado de acordo com o IM, 8ºC de mínima?!


----------



## Aurélio (23 Set 2010 às 16:48)

1337 disse:


> Hoje pelas 10:30 no Radar do I.M  (Cavalos - Loulé)



não sei então
um erro estranho com tanta precipitação pelo radar e so cairem pingas lol[/QUOTE]

Isso é o gráfico da reflectividade, sendo essa bastante baixa. Geralmente quando a chuva é moderada é amarelo, quando a chuva é forte aparece vermelho.
Algumas vezes temos reflectividade em amarelo por exemplo e contudo a chuva é fraca, exactamente por diz apenas respeito a reflectividade.


----------



## rozzo (23 Set 2010 às 16:54)

Quanto mais alta for a base das nuvens que estão a precipitar, mais exagerado vai estar o radar, pois mais chuva está a ver, que no entanto se vai evaporar no caminho até ao solo.
Já no caso de nuvens muito baixas, acontece por vezes o oposto.

Ou seja, um exemplo: 
Amarelos em nuvens de base bastante alta podem ser apenas chuva fraca, e em nuvens de base muito baixa ser até chuva bastante forte.


----------



## Aurélio (23 Set 2010 às 17:06)

rozzo disse:


> Quanto mais alta for a base das nuvens que estão a precipitar, mais exagerado vai estar o radar, pois mais chuva está a ver, que no entanto se vai evaporar no caminho até ao solo.
> Já no caso de nuvens muito baixas, acontece por vezes o oposto.
> 
> Ou seja, um exemplo:
> Amarelos em nuvens de base bastante alta podem ser apenas chuva fraca, e em nuvens de base muito baixa ser até chuva bastante forte.



De base muito baixa duvido ... aí deve ser só os nevoreiros, mas aquelas nuvens baixas que tocam os cerros, aí sim por vezes é amarelo e a precipitação é forte !!
Por acaso não sabia isso das nuvens *Rozzo*, bom trabalho !!


----------



## Climat (23 Set 2010 às 17:11)

rozzo disse:


> Quanto mais alta for a base das nuvens que estão a precipitar, mais exagerado vai estar o radar, pois mais chuva está a ver, que no entanto se vai evaporar no caminho até ao solo.
> Já no caso de nuvens muito baixas, acontece por vezes o oposto.
> 
> Ou seja, um exemplo:
> Amarelos em nuvens de base bastante alta podem ser apenas chuva fraca, e em nuvens de base muito baixa ser até chuva bastante forte.



Explicação bem dada Rozzo. Aurélio só um reparo quando o radar mostra vermelho na reflectividade é mesmo chuva torrencial a diluviana.


----------



## rozzo (23 Set 2010 às 17:46)

Aurélio disse:


> De base muito baixa duvido ... aí deve ser só os nevoreiros, mas aquelas nuvens baixas que tocam os cerros, aí sim por vezes é amarelo e a precipitação é forte !!
> Por acaso não sabia isso das nuvens *Rozzo*, bom trabalho !!



Aurélio, o nevoeiro não aparece no radar, nem nevoeiro nem nuvens. As partículas das nuvens não têm tamanho para serem "detectadas" no radar. O nevoeiro às vezes aparece indirectamente por ao haver inversões, o perfil criar ruído e manchas estáticas vermelhas onde está o nevoeiro.

Quanto me referi à altitude das nuvens, era sempre de nuvens precipitantes. E sim, nesse caso do Algarve eram de base média/alta, portanto chuva sempre exagerada.

Nas baixas sim muitas vezes em frentes fias rápidas e fortes e bem marcadas, vemos uma linha apenas amarela, e no entanto à sua passagem chove diluvianamente.

O exemplo que dei também de chuva de nuvens de base baixa, o ideal é frentes quentes no Inverno, com estratos ou nimboestratus baixos, e chuva fraca ou chuvisco, que além do feixe do radar as perder rapidamente de alcance devido à sua baixa altitude, também a própria pequena dimensão das gotículas não ajuda. É normal nesses casos nem aparecer nada no radar, e estar a cair chovisco pegado bem "generoso".


----------



## Aurélio (23 Set 2010 às 17:48)

rozzo disse:


> Aurélio, o nevoeiro não aparece no radar, nem nevoeiro nem nuvens. As partículas das nuvens não têm tamanho para serem "detectadas" no radar. O nevoeiro às vezes aparece indirectamente por ao haver inversões, o perfil criar ruído e manchas estáticas vermelhas onde está o nevoeiro.
> 
> Quanto me referi à altitude das nuvens, era sempre de nuvens precipitantes. E sim, nesse caso do Algarve eram de base média/alta, portanto chuva sempre exagerada.
> 
> ...



Ok .. excelente explicação !!


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Set 2010 às 19:53)

19ºC, céu a limpar, vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## amando96 (23 Set 2010 às 22:00)

17.3ºC

O céu está demais


----------



## Gerofil (23 Set 2010 às 22:03)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 24,9 ºC (16h13)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 19,4 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1015 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 35,7 ºC (dia 14); temp. mínima = 13,3 ºC (dia 8).


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Set 2010 às 22:06)

Neste momento céu pouco nublado, infelizmente sem se ver a festa que há no Litoral, 18ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (23 Set 2010 às 22:57)

Em Évora estão 18.9ºC
E parece que vai chover bem por aqui...
Será que sim??...


----------



## trepkos (23 Set 2010 às 22:59)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Em Évora estão 18.9ºC
> E parece que vai chover bem por aqui...
> Será que sim??...



Parece-me que não chega nada a Évora... vai-se dissipar antes de cá chegar.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (23 Set 2010 às 23:01)

trepkos disse:


> Parece-me que não chega nada a Évora... vai-se dissipar antes de cá chegar.



Bahhh. Só pedia um pouco... hehehe


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Set 2010 às 18:33)

Cheguei agora a casa. Neste momento 25ºC, vento fraco a moderado com rajadas (moderado a forte nas terras altas lá mesmo na cidade), céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Redfish (24 Set 2010 às 18:43)

Ceu parcialmente nublado por nuvens altas e 24º.


----------



## Gerofil (24 Set 2010 às 21:05)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 27,1 ºC (14h53)
Temperatura mínima = 16,1 ºC (07h07)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 19,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1012 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 35,7 ºC (dia 14); temp. mínima = 13,3 ºC (dia 8).


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Set 2010 às 21:14)

20ºC, céu pouco nublado, vento fraco a moderado.

Resumo do dia:
Céu limpo de manhãzinha, tornando-se pouco nublado por cúmulos e o vento a intensificar-se. De tarde o vento chegava aos 30km/h (Como dito pelo IM nas terras altas) na parte mais alta da cidade. Nesta zona o vento ficou-se pelo fraco.

Ai, ai que postei no tópico errado antes.


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Set 2010 às 16:30)

Mais outro dia de calor com céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas, 27ºC, vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Set 2010 às 19:39)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado.

Máxima: 25.0ºC
mínima: 17.2ºC
actual: 23.4ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Set 2010 às 19:56)

21ºC, vento nulo, céu nublado por nuvens altas mas dão uma bela paisagem 

Resumo do dia:
O dia começou com céu limpo, tornado-se nublado por nuvens altas lentamente. O vento esteve sempre fraco a moderado e até nulo e a temperatura amena.


----------



## Gerofil (25 Set 2010 às 21:46)

Alandroal: predomínio de céu muito nublado por nuvens altas ao longo do dia e a temperatura a oscilar entre os 12 ºC e os 28 ºC; neste momento estão 18,5 ºC, com vento moderado com rajadas de noroeste.


----------



## Brunomc (26 Set 2010 às 00:14)

*céu muito nublado *

 *vento fraco * *[ NW ]*

 *16.0ºC*


----------



## Jocru (26 Set 2010 às 12:03)

Por Quarteira
Temperatura actual : 24.2ºC
Temperatura mínima: 15,5ªC
Precipitação: 0.0mm
Pressão atmosférica: 1010hPa


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Set 2010 às 14:02)

Céu limpo, 26ºC, vento fraco.


----------



## Aurélio (26 Set 2010 às 14:16)

Boa tarde .... (que soneira)

Dia de ceu limpo com vento fraco, e bom para a praia como deverá estar pelo menos até meio de outubro !!


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Set 2010 às 18:27)

26ºC, vento fraco a nulo, céu limpo. Muito calor.


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Set 2010 às 20:38)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado.

Máxima: 24.8ºC
mínima: 14.8ºC
actual: 19.7ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Set 2010 às 21:14)

18ºC neste momento, céu limpo, vento fraco.

Resumo do dia:
Dia quente com algumas nuvens altas passageiras e vento sempre fraco a nulo.


----------



## ecobcg (27 Set 2010 às 10:12)

Bom dia,

A noite foi bem fresca, ou melhor, fria, por aqui! A minima foi de 10,2ºC no Sitio das Fontes! Já se dorme com as janelas fechadas e uma manta em cima!
Por agora, o céu está limpo e a temperatura está nos 20,2ºC, com vento fraco de WNW.


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Set 2010 às 18:06)

Manhã e noites bem frescas, o dia continua quente mas o vento moderado de N/NO refrescou as coisas um pouco 

Neste momento 25ºC, céu limpo apesar de se verem umas poucas nuvens altas ao longe, vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Set 2010 às 19:40)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado e noite fresca. 

Máxima: 24.3ºC
mínima: 13.6ºC
actual: 21.1ºC


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (27 Set 2010 às 19:54)

Olá amigos:

En Gibraleón a 10 km de Huelva a temperatura minima foi fresca
de 10,8ºc, durante a jornada alcaçou 28,8ºc, de máxima.

Fresco por a manha, e calor durante o dia.

Mais informaçao: www.MeteoHuelva.Blogspot.com

Ate logo


----------



## Gerofil (27 Set 2010 às 23:58)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 25,6 ºC (16h09)
Temperatura mínima = 13,6 ºC (07h11)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 14,2 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1013 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 35,7 ºC (dia 14).


----------



## ecobcg (28 Set 2010 às 17:21)

Boa tarde,

Ora aqui ficam os extremos de hoje:
Temp. Máxima: *26,4ºC*
Temp. Minima: *10,4ºC*

Bela amplitude térmica, com uma noite bem fresca e uma tarde muito amena!


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Set 2010 às 18:12)

24ºC, vento fraco, céu limpo.


----------



## amando96 (28 Set 2010 às 19:31)

Por aqui 19.6ºC 

parece que haverá outra noite fresquinha


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Set 2010 às 21:58)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e noite fresquinha.

Máxima: 23.7ºC
mínima: 12.8ºC
actual: 18.7ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Set 2010 às 22:09)

18ºC, céu com algumas nuvens passageiras, vento fraco a moderado.

Resumo do dia:
Dia ameno sem nuvens, mas com algum nevoeiro. Vento sempre fraco, só agora se levantou moderado.


----------



## Gerofil (28 Set 2010 às 22:41)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 25,3 ºC (16h33)
Temperatura mínima = 12,1 ºC (06h19)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 17,1 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1016 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 35,7 ºC (dia 14); temp. mínima = 12,1 ºC (dia 28).


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Set 2010 às 13:31)

Neste momento 23ºC, céu limpo, vento fraco.


----------



## ecobcg (29 Set 2010 às 13:55)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui pode-se dizer que está um belo dia de praia
Depois de uma noite com uma minima de 11,2ºC, a temperatura tem estado quentinha durante o dia, com uma máxima, até agora, de 28,0ºC.

Neste momento sigo com 27,4ºC e vento fraco de WSW.


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Set 2010 às 15:11)

25ºC, céu limpo, vento fraco a moderado de SW/SSW.


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Set 2010 às 21:18)

17ºC, céu pouco nublado por cirrus, vento fraco.

Resumo do dia:
Manhã com nevoeiro e vento nulo, muito fria. A tarde foi amena também, com o aparecimento de alguns cirrus e vento moderado de SW/SSW.


----------



## Gerofil (29 Set 2010 às 21:25)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 26,0 ºC (16h24)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 19,2 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1018 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 35,7 ºC (dia 14); temp. mínima = 12,1 ºC (dia 28).


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Set 2010 às 22:08)

Boas, por aqui, céu limpo.

Máxima: 25.8ºC
mínima: 14.6ºC
actual: 18.8ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Set 2010 às 22:17)

15ºC, vento fraco, céu limpo. 

Estou à espera de Domingo.


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Set 2010 às 17:08)

25ºC, vento moderado, céu com algumas nuvens. A manhã teve muito nevoeiro e frio...


----------



## ecobcg (30 Set 2010 às 17:12)

Boa tarde,

Extremos do dia de hoje:
Tmáx: *28,5ºC*
Tmin: *17,5ºC*

Dia de céu limpo, com vento fracoa a moderado de W.


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Set 2010 às 17:24)

24ºC, vento moderado com rajadas de W, céu com algumas nuvens, HR 32%.


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Set 2010 às 19:50)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo.

Máxima: 25.6ºC
mínima: 16.1ºC
actual: 20.7ºC


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (30 Set 2010 às 20:08)

Évora: 
Maxima a chegar aos 25, o solinho a bater ainda forte!
Agora com 19.1ºC. 
Vento de W durante todo o dia.


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Set 2010 às 20:48)

18ºC, céu limpo, vento fraco a nulo.

Resumo do dia:
Manhã começou com nevoeiro _muito_ denso, chegando a humidade a 100% e chão a molhar-se um pouco. O nevoeiro persistiu até meio da manhã, quando o vento se começou a intensificar de W, o céu limpou depois e ficou mais calor. O vento intensificou-se ainda mais a partir da tarde, parando por volta das 19:30.


----------



## Gerofil (30 Set 2010 às 23:07)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 24,8 ºC (16h00)
Temperatura mínima (noite passada) = 15,1 ºC (07h44)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 13,9 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1016 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 35,7 ºC (dia 14); temp. mínima = 12,1 ºC (dia 28).


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (5 Out 2010 às 12:45)

Olá amigos:

Hoje foi a manha fresca en Huelva con 11,8ºc de minima,
en Gibraleón 10km al Norte baixo de 10ºc.

Agora tinemos 21ºc y vento fraco do oeste.

www.MeteoHuelva.Blogspot.com

Ate logo


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (5 Out 2010 às 12:54)

Évora hoje com um ceu azul e as temperaturas a subir mais um bocadinho que nos ultimos dias, agors com:
Temp: 20,5ºC
Humi: 35%
Vento nulo, pequena aragem muito variavel em direcção.


----------

